# Dojos in Fort Wayne?



## young.learner (Jun 19, 2009)

does anyone know of a dojo in fort wayne?



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." 
-- Confucius 
"Life is easy, but we insist on making it difficult"
-- Confucius

:jediduel::jediduel::jediduel:


----------



## kailat (Jun 19, 2009)

There are lots of dojos and great qualified instructors in the Fort Wayne, IN area.. I lived and taught MA up there for many years.. i still have great connections to just about any and every style you can imagine in that area.  you can pull a phone book and get a general idea.. There are however several underground teachers (my teachers) who teach arts you wil not find in the public in Ft. Wayne..  just let me know what your interestd in and I can guide u my friend..

email me at karambit72@aol.com it will go directly to my bb and i can respond to it more personally

 thank you


----------

